# Evapotranspiração: qual estação comprar?



## gabrielgg (30 Dez 2012 às 19:33)

Olá, sou do Brasil e necessito comprar uma estação meteorológica para um centro de pesquisa agronômico. A principal variável a ser monitorada é a evapotranspiração. Qual estação devo comprar, que seja de baixo custo? Alguem sabe me informar se a David pro 2 fornece esse dado?


----------

